# Links > Tutorials >  Οδηγός Υποδικτύωσης για "χαζούληδες"...

## zabounis

Επειδή ξέρω ότι πολλοί ψάχνουν να διαβάσουν έναν *ΑΠΛΟ* οδηγό για το πως κάνουμε μια βασική υποδικτύωση σε ένα δρομολογητή...

Παραθέτω ένα απλό tutorial που έχω φτιάξει εδώ και καιρό και είπα να το ποστάρω...

Νομίζω ότι με μια απλή ανάγνωση ο κάθε αδαής θα βρει το δρόμο του...

----------


## commando

μπραβο man βοηθα πολυ ειδικα οταν κολλα το μυαλο και δεν ξερεις τι πας να κοψεις...

----------


## hedgehog

Πολύ ωραίος  ::

----------


## socrates

Απλά και ωραία!  ::

----------


## acoul

zabounis for president !!

----------


## john70

Πολύ Καλό !

Μπράβο , Αν και εάν το έκανες σε ηχητική version θα είχε πιο πολύ πλάκα (κάτι σε υπνοπαιδία)

----------


## zabounis

> ...εάν το έκανες σε ηχητική version θα είχε πιο πολύ πλάκα (κάτι σε υπνοπαιδία)


χεχε  ::   ::   ::  
λες???

----------


## arxon

Πολύ ωραίο και κατατοπιστικό.  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Thumbs up  ::

----------


## acoul

φοβάμαι πως ο john70 δεν τον κατάλαβε ...

----------


## kostasz

Σ΄ευχαριστώ

----------


## nOiz

Μπράβο *zabounis*!  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Λεπτομερές και περιεκτικό. Μπάβο.!  ::

----------

